# Dymondwood Vs. Dymalux?



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi guys! Just a quick question: which material would hold up against fork hits better, dymondwood or dymalux?


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

hi buddy
i have onlt used dymalux it is great stuff
it takes forkhits very well
also spectraply is easier to work with like ply
it is great
haven't tried dymondwood i would like to see what people think of the stuff


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

You will be hard pressed to find DymaLux any longer. The manufacturer has changed and the distributor only sells chunks that require some stout tools to cut down to slingshot size.

It is very tough, but so is SpectraPly and much easier to work. www.simple-shot.com sells spectraply in slingshot size blanks.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

there is also this guy. i've ordered from him before...

http://www.cousineauwoodproducts.com/store.php?category=spectraply


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

ive had 1 dylamux slingshot , one fork hit and after it the forks just came off if i pulled it with little force , and i have heard of many more doing this , imo stay clear of dymalux


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

What is the best glue to adhere the material to itself (glue type), in order to build up palm swells?


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

epoxy and ruff up your suffice areas
by sanding acros the grain with a 40 or 60 grit sand paper
I also score the surface area with a knife sometimes but dont score near the edges


----------

